# 9 MM ammo



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

> Lesson #1. Don't Question the Munsters facts!


:lol::lol::lol:
I wonder what lesson #2 is?
:lol:


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Try Mexico


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a difference between standard 9 mm ammunition and 9 mm Luger?

Got the monthly flyer from Midway USA yesterday and saw they have 9 mm Luger in stock. Is there a difference between standard 9 mm and the Luger ammunition?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Is there a difference between standard 9 mm ammunition and 9 mm Luger?
> 
> Got the monthly flyer from Midway USA yesterday and saw they have 9 mm Luger in stock. Is there a difference between standard 9 mm and the Luger ammunition?


No. 9mm Luger, 9mm Parabellum, 9x19 are all the same cartridge.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Munsterlndr said:


> Again check seller feedback. If a guy has hundreds of sales and 100% positive feedback, chances are pretty good that things will go OK. I've found that sellers on Gunbroker are much more concerned about maintaining a good reputation then Ebay sellers are.


I sell and buy there and have never had a bad exerience using prudent judgenment of course.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't wait until November 14th when all the Rip Van Winkles start posting here that they can't find their favorite ammo and what the hell happened. You know it's going to happen...


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

November 14 will be at least 3 weeks short of when you should gave been looking. 22 LR is now running scarce. 22LR will be sold off of shelves in 4-5 weeks. 

Mustrlander you did mention Midway and Cabellas then backed off?


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

DuckDog said:


> :lol::lol::lol:I wonder what lesson #2 is?:lol:


Quoth Ded Bob - Always pay attention.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

jimmy johans said:


> November 14 will be at least 3 weeks short of when you should gave been looking. 22 LR is now running scarce. 22LR will be sold off of shelves in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Mustrlander you did mention Midway and Cabellas then backed off?


As far as I know Midways and Cabelas still have powder and bullets available as well as factory loads, at least they did a couple of weeks ago. Primers are harder to find although Midway still had them three weeks ago when a buddy of mine bought 3,000 of them, they now appear to be back ordered. Powder, bullets & primers are all available on Gunbroker, though, you just have to pony up some coin.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

50rds - 9mm Fiocchi 147gr FMJ Ammo
[9apd]$29.95

I don't know if this will work for you but it is from ammunition togo.com I bought lots of 9x18 from them a few weeks ago, and a bunch of 22longs. It came fast and was a good deal.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Was at Jays this weekend. Plenty of powder available....some bullets, some primers but the pickins we're slim. Handgun ammo? Forget about it! Still plenty of centerfire rifle, at least big game ammo. For now anyway.........


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hesperia Sport Shop seems to be well stocked with all different kinds of handgun ammo.......... They're usually a tad higher priced but well stocked.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Try GunBroker.com. There are vendors selling 9mm ammo.


----------



## Das1954 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Dick's Sporting Goods in Saginaw has 44MAG about 15 boxes of UMC and 15boxes of American Eagle total of maybe 30 boxes......

NO 9MM, 357, 38, 380, or 45 as of Sunday PM

NO 500 count brick of 22LR

223 is short in supply

*


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Standale Meijer just got in some 9mm Winchester yesterday. . .10-15 boxes were there. $23.99 per box of 100.

had some .45 as well. . .go get 'em boys


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Stopped by Gander Mtn in Traverse City today, they had handgun ammo available in all common calibers including 9mm, .40 S&W and .45 ACP. Lot's of rifle ammo in any caliber you could think of and powder and brass & bullets in most common calibers. Bullet selection was a little more limited then usual but at least some sort of bullet was available for most calibers. 

Guess we are not quite as paranoid up here as you down state guys. :lol:

I forgot to check on primers while I was there. While everything was available prices were just plain on the ridiculous side. Glad I have plenty of ammo and reloading supplies stockpiled, not planning on buying more until this hysteria dies down


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been in northern Minnesota the past few days and haven't come across any handgun ammo or primers at all. I was able to pick up 50 Winchester .270 cases though....$32 out the door.

Munster: The Soo has been devoid for months, so you guys in the middle to northern lower must be the only ones not in a panic.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Man i hate to be you guys i can find all the ammo i need up here. I was at one lil store and the shelves were full as can be. Went to the local sporting goods store and they had full shelves also


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

PM me with info Wizard....I'll be traveling through soon.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

We have been seeing small doses of handgun ammo come in a little at a time here at Frank's. We have a limited supply of 9mm, .40S&W and .45ACP right now, but it seems to go as soon as it arrives. 

Call ahead and make sure we still have it and have the salesperson hold it for you before making a trip, if you're interested.


----------

